# Dealing w/ "The King's Method"



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey PBers, here's one for you. I'd like to hear your thoughts on "The King's Method" (TKM hereafter.) 

You'll find their website full of details, mostly incredible claims of TKM efficacy and dubious science and history. The one I'm mostly honing in on now is here. It only concerns me in that I'm on a collision course with someone who has a Pentecostal view and assumes that we have the power to do miraculous curing by the way of an overhauled Eastern method of touch and stimulation techniques to 'realign' the bioelectromagnetic system.

I think I faithfully summarize: it had been "discovered" then "lost" in the Greek culture. Was used by Jesus and His apostles, from there, it eventually migrated to Korea and China and then to Japan (moving by way of the hands of nonChristians.) From there an academic doctor of philosophy (a professing Christian) from existing practitioners (alongside of special revelations of the spirit) and applied it to practice, one "Dr. King." It is referred to as "The King's Method." Besides his personal research on the matter, he posits that this method has come to him via extraordinary revelation and has Scriptural warrant via the promise of Christ to wit:

“The Holy Spirit has been a great teacher to me in this process,” King said. “And all He has taught me has stood-up through every scrutiny..."

"This living system is an ingredient of what separated Adam from a pile of dirt and allowed his spirit to dwell in him. A hands-on reference is also found in the pages of Scripture in Mark 16:18 "They shall take up serpents; and if they drink any deadly thing, it shall not hurt them; they shall lay hands on the sick, and they shall recover."

If I read the founder of this "method" aright, it seems that he claims a direct descent from the "wisdom" of Jesus (I struggle to figure out whether King is saying that Jesus was using this "method" when He ministered to the sick here on the Earth, therefore dismissing His use of healing via his supernatural omnipotence or not.)

I needn't explain the theological problems with this. I'm actually dealing with a health issue and this friend (and I presume a brother) has sought me out and offered me wonderful foods, supplements, dietary advice, etc. He further suggested using "TKM" on me if I wanted. Hence, the collision course. Did I faithfully summarize here the merits of the teacher's arguments? Any other thoughts you'd offer? Similar experiences with friends? Thanks!


----------



## JoannaV (Mar 22, 2013)

Having read through the page you linked to I would mostly agree with your summary. I think you overemphasised the connectedness of its history maybe. It sounds like King believes the "bioelectromagnetic system" is part of the human system since Adam was created. At times during history he believes people have succeeded in interacting with this system, eg the Greeks. He himself learnt of it from an Asian who was taught about it by another Asian. Kind of like how different people at different times in different places may discover certain aspects of how to use herbs.
So he then studied it and tried to discover how it worked scientifically and improved it to be more scientific and obviously removed any aspect of it that contradicted the Bible. (I'm writing this from his point of view; this is what he thinks he did.  ) He talks about God's guidance and the Holy Spirit in a manner that is more common in some Christian circles than others, but most of what he says you do not have to take as meaning he is claiming extraordinary direct revelation, but rather that, I dunno, without God he would be an ignorant worm.

He says it is not a healing method, *not* miraculous, just the best medicine. Etcetc.... *HOWEVER* he does say that this is how Jesus healed (at least some of the time, those times when Jesus touched someone, I suppose we can assume that the healing of the centurion's servant and the raising of Lazarus were miraculous). And that this is what is meant by greater things. (Which I recall you mentioned in another thread?) 

Anyhow I just tried to give the "if you assume the very best of King" view.

The whole thing seems way too insular/niche. I'm not mainstream at all, but this is beyond fringe. That website says you have to be a member before they will provide any treatment or assessment. If this was the way Jesus sometimes operated and is how all Christians should operate, then why do you need buildings and facilities and a million seminars? Just go out onto the streets and heeeeal...
And I doubt he has the knowledge of quantum physics he thinks he has.

When talking to your friend it seems to depend on what _he_ believes about it.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 22, 2013)

JoannaV said:


> Having read through the page you linked to I would mostly agree with your summary. I think you overemphasised the connectedness of its history maybe. It sounds like King believes the "bioelectromagnetic system" is part of the human system since Adam was created. At times during history he believes people have succeeded in interacting with this system, eg the Greeks. He himself learnt of it from an Asian who was taught about it by another Asian. Kind of like how different people at different times in different places may discover certain aspects of how to use herbs.
> So he then studied it and tried to discover how it worked scientifically and improved it to be more scientific and obviously removed any aspect of it that contradicted the Bible. (I'm writing this from his point of view; this is what he thinks he did.  ) He talks about God's guidance and the Holy Spirit in a manner that is more common in some Christian circles than others, but most of what he says you do not have to take as meaning he is claiming extraordinary direct revelation, but rather that, I dunno, without God he would be an ignorant worm.
> 
> He says it is not a healing method, *not* miraculous, just the best medicine. Etcetc.... *HOWEVER* he does say that this is how Jesus healed (at least some of the time, those times when Jesus touched someone, I suppose we can assume that the healing of the centurion's servant and the raising of Lazarus were miraculous). And that this is what is meant by greater things. (Which I recall you mentioned in another thread?)
> ...


Well, well said. Nice summary, excellent efforts at giving the best of possible worlds. Likewise, I'm not mainstream by and large and have no issue with "eastern" methods insofar as they are divorced from the mysticism that accompanies. Thanks Joanna.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2013)

How do you divorce reiki from channeling?


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> How do you divorce reiki from channeling?



Unfamiliar with it entirely, sorry!


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2013)

My point is this: Reiki is channeling. Channeling is being a medium or charmer, as in practices forbidden. Lev 19:31 , 20:6 & 27, Deut 18:11 . You can't Christianize a practice that God has forbidden.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> My point is this: Reiki is channeling. Channeling is being a medium or charmer, as in practices forbidden. Lev 19:31 , 20:6 & 27, Deut 18:11 . You can't Christianize a practice that God has forbidden.



Would you suggest that any medical practice, physical training, or martial art not devised by a Christian is ultimately tainted with the world so that it is forbidden to the Christian man? Not baiting, genuinely wondering.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2013)

No. I was addressing the "channeling of energy" for healing, even if he says it isn't. Whitewashing reiki as a forgotten Christian practice flys in the face of a forbidden practice and Church history, In my humble opinion. Also, anyone who claims "this method has come to him via extraordinary revelation" sets off my false prophet/teacher alarm. E.W. Kenyon, father of the Word of Faith movement, supposedly had these extraordinary revelations and learned about healing from Jesus.


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 22, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> No. I was addressing the "channeling of energy" for healing, even if he says it isn't. Whitewashing reiki as a forgotten Christian practice flys in the face of a forbidden practice and Church history, In my humble opinion. Also, anyone who claims "this method has come to him via extraordinary revelation" sets off my false prophet/teacher alarm. E.W. Kenyon, father of the Word of Faith movement, supposedly had these extraordinary revelations and learned about healing from Jesus.



Good call, Rich. Did he suggest that he was using Reiki in "TKM?" Mind you, I don't buy TKM period but I have some serious issues with the seeming mysticism and the prophetic claims that I perceive being inextricably bound to the system itself. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2013)

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > No. I was addressing the "channeling of energy" for healing, even if he says it isn't. Whitewashing reiki as a forgotten Christian practice flys in the face of a forbidden practice and Church history, In my humble opinion. Also, anyone who claims "this method has come to him via extraordinary revelation" sets off my false prophet/teacher alarm. E.W. Kenyon, father of the Word of Faith movement, supposedly had these extraordinary revelations and learned about healing from Jesus.
> ...



Quote from his site: "King named the method KI-IKI JUTSU®, with the connotation of “Breath of Life Art.” “Understand that the bodily energy or bioenergy is created by God,” King said." I don't know Japanese. I can't debate his renaming the subtle difference or merely the spin if there really isn't any difference.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 22, 2013)

A little side note here: About 14 years ago my bride had a serious neck injury. I screened several pain management/neurologist practices before we felt comfortable with visiting one. The reason for this screening? So many of them include reiki, aroma therapy and other eastern mystic practices. In my research I discovered that there was a near by congregation that had weekly "reiki fellowships". I questioned what this was, and found out how deep the rabbit hole really goes. Hosea 4, especially 4:6


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Mar 23, 2013)

Let me give this stoke the coals a bit, play the devil's advocate. Originally, most all martial arts had some mystic foundation, all of which included some code of ethic and "moral self development/betterment" inherent to the system and idolatrous commitments. In more recent times, some have attempted to empty it of of the Eastern philosophical element and insert Christian teaching, Bible reading, and prayer in its place. Is this a different animal than the TKM issue? To wit:

"TKM" = pressure/touch, herbal remedies/methods to heal that may have had mystical elements at some point in the past but no longer used in the system; "Christian" elements are now in place

"Karate" = defensive blocking/attacking methods founded in Eastern religions with several of those elements involved originally; now all Eastern methods removed, uses only Christian disciplines in "spiritual" training


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 23, 2013)

The issue I was centered upon is this: The Church/ Christian can not "Christianize" a forbidden practice. If the military or local police or civil defense group want to teach it, that's on them. The Church should be teaching spiritual defense such as "putting on the armor of God". If we are sick, James 5 has some insight. It is not the function of the Church to teach hand to hand combat, or mystical healing techniques.


----------

